# Steve Jobs vowed to 'destroy' Android



## Wizerzak (Oct 21, 2011)

*Steve Jobs said he wanted to destroy Android and would spend all of Apple's money and his dying breath if that is what it took to do so.*
The full extent of his animosity towards Google's mobile operating system is revealed in a forthcoming authorised biography.

Mr Jobs told author Walter Isaacson that he viewed Android's similarity to iOS as "grand theft".

Apple is suing several smartphone makers which use the Android software.

According to extracts of Mr Isaacson's book, obtained by the Associated Press, Mr Jobs said: "I'm going to destroy Android, because it's a stolen product. I'm willing to go thermonuclear war on this."

He is also quoted as saying: "I will spend my last dying breath if I need to, and I will spend every penny of Apple's $40 billion in the bank, to right this wrong."

Source: [url="http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/technology-15400984]BBC News Technology[/url]

Do you think he has succeeded? Or maybe his successor will fulfil his dream?

P.S. I never knew posting some news with this new system would be so complicated


----------



## nintendoom (Oct 21, 2011)

:< selfish bastard >


----------



## Foxi4 (Oct 21, 2011)

HA! Hahaha!

-Window-based GUI's
- Mouse
- Intel Processors
- Design (shape-wise) of the iPhone
- Many other things he himself stole from elsewhere that I will not dwell into/

Sorry, but this is the most hypocritical comment of the year.


----------



## Ringo619 (Oct 21, 2011)

I guess  we see who is truly is , whether his dead or not ,he should't be such a dick.


----------



## DinohScene (Oct 21, 2011)

Foxi4 said:


> HA! Hahaha!
> 
> -Window-based GUI's
> - Mouse
> ...



Can't agree more.
He has copied more then Sony did.


----------



## shadowmanwkp (Oct 21, 2011)

So... Why all the hate? Jobs has always been like this, he had a huge ego and that has led him to great successes and failures. Raging over it now only means that you do not know who he was.


----------



## BoxmanWTF (Oct 21, 2011)

HAHAH!
There goes any sadness I had for his death


----------



## pokefloote (Oct 21, 2011)

He wanted to be the only company with technology like that.
Android came and destroyed him.


----------



## chris888222 (Oct 21, 2011)

Page not found on my web...

Anyway, he is already dead and he's not such a dick as Tim Cook.


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Oct 21, 2011)

That seemed to go well now, didn't it?


----------



## notmeanymore (Oct 21, 2011)

Apple can't kill open source software no matter how hard they try. Someone out there will always have a copy of the source code and will always try to port the code to a new device.

If iOS were open source and available on as many devices as Android, I'd consider using it.


----------



## spinal_cord (Oct 21, 2011)

"I'm going to destroy Android,
because it's a stolen product."


----------



## spotanjo3 (Oct 21, 2011)

Thats not very cool of him. To me, its not very nice for him to say that. All companies have people's preference and taste, that's all. He made my stomach sick. Shame on you, Steve! What a selfish!


----------



## Foxi4 (Oct 21, 2011)

spinal_cord said:


> "I'm going to destroy Android,
> because it's a stolen product."




Precisely that. The 1994-Jobs had a passion and a dream, the 2011-Jobs had an empire to tend to, that's the difference.


----------



## raulpica (Oct 21, 2011)

WELL SAID! DESTROY THE INFIDELS! 

[this sarcastic comment has been offered to you from the Sarcastic Comments Co. - Sarcastic Commenting since 1609]


----------



## shakirmoledina (Oct 21, 2011)

nowadays the market has got good competition and ppl have become more greedy. either u fall or we fall together.
MS is probably the most systematic ppl alongside nintendo and valve (Correct me)


----------



## Eckin (Oct 21, 2011)

hahaha oh wow

that's some pretty twisted comment from him

"and his dying breath" pff


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Oct 21, 2011)

raulpica said:


> [this sarcastic comment has been offered to you from the Sarcastic Comments Co. - Sarcastic Commenting since 1609]


For six minutes? 

You posted at 16:15. Get it?


----------



## raulpica (Oct 21, 2011)

ProtoKun7 said:


> raulpica said:
> 
> 
> > [this sarcastic comment has been offered to you from the Sarcastic Comments Co. - Sarcastic Commenting since 1609]
> ...


Military time


----------



## Valwin (Oct 21, 2011)

good thing he is dead  what evil guy  hopefully apple wont suck now


----------



## Originality (Oct 21, 2011)

I wonder if he forsaw Android overtaking iOS as the primary OS on mobile devices (smartphones and tablets). Apple are falling behind in the technology race, with ASUS announcing the 5-core Transformer Prime next month and another phone/tablet hybrid early next year.


----------



## terminal_illness (Oct 21, 2011)

raulpica said:


> WELL SAID! DESTROY THE INFIDELS!
> 
> [this sarcastic comment has been offered to you from the Sarcastic Comments Co. - Sarcastic Commenting since 1609]



AGREED! i hope google rots and dies. destroy android. make an example out of them. apple all the way. ive made sure all my money goes towards thier cause of destroying said INFIDELS!


----------



## BORTZ (Oct 21, 2011)

Source takes me to a 404.

Also why is this surfacing now? I feel like this is the work of an apple hater.






Valwin said:


> good thing he dead  what evil guy  hopefully apple wont suck now



Also i didnt see this comment till now. WTH? You realize SJ was the reason apple was doing so well right? Now apple is in big trouble, Hense the underwhemling iPhone 4s. 
Not to mention thats a horrible thing to say about anyone.


----------



## Satangel (Oct 21, 2011)

This is also him, despite what the media is trying to make of him.
He wouldn't have succeeded anyway IMHO.


----------



## yusuo (Oct 21, 2011)

So basically he wanted to destroy the competition, surely this is illegal and is called monopolizing the market, Apple has a solid product that has a bigger user base then android, in most peoples opinions hes already dominated the market, whats wrong with letting someone else have a bit of the pie


----------



## Dimensional (Oct 21, 2011)

yusuo said:


> So basically he wanted to destroy the competition, surely this is illegal and is called monopolizing the market, Apple has a solid product that has a bigger user base then android, in most peoples opinions hes already dominated the market, whats wrong with letting someone else have a bit of the pie


It's called Corporate greed. You know, one of the key things that brought about our current recession. People wanting it all and will do anything they can to keep it all for themselves, even destroy others to get it.


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Oct 21, 2011)

BortzANATOR said:


> Source takes me to a 404.
> 
> Also why is this surfacing now? I feel like this is the work of an apple hater.


When I read this news a few hours ago, I gathered that it surfaced now there's an all-access biography in progress. Or something along those lines. 



yusuo said:


> So basically he wanted to destroy the competition, surely this is illegal and is called monopolizing the market, Apple has a solid product that has a bigger user base then android, in most peoples opinions hes already dominated the market, whats wrong with letting someone else have a bit of the pie


The Android user base has already outgrown Apple's, I believe. I should recheck the numbers.


----------



## BORTZ (Oct 21, 2011)

ProtoKun7 said:


> BortzANATOR said:
> 
> 
> > Source takes me to a 404.
> ...


If it hasnt its close, considering the number or iphone users is remarkable, but the sheer amount of others who have an Android enabled device is staggering.


----------



## iFish (Oct 21, 2011)

Valwin said:


> good thing he dead  what evil guy  hopefully apple wont suck now


....What? First of all, I doubt Apple will change. Steve built up a company with people that he feels are seeing his vision. And he put Tim Cook in the position as CEO since he obviosuly felt that Tim would pick up where he left off(Before death.. But eh).

Also "good this he dead". Firstly, lern2english. And second of all, You're a dick for saying that


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Oct 21, 2011)

BortzANATOR said:


> ProtoKun7 said:
> 
> 
> > BortzANATOR said:
> ...


If I'm right, it overtook quite some time ago.


----------



## BORTZ (Oct 21, 2011)

i wouldnt be surprised


----------



## Bobbyloujo (Oct 21, 2011)

I would've liked to destroy Mac OS 1 because it's a total rip off of Xerox's operating system. But whatever Steve, you're so innovative.


----------



## EZ-Megaman (Oct 21, 2011)

Hard to feel sympathetic after he said that. I personally hate Apple anyway (for a few reasons but I won't reamble about that here) so I'd be supporting the other side. =/


----------



## Crimson Ghoul (Oct 21, 2011)

Isn't OSX just a distribution of linux? just with a bigger following and more support? and haters gonna hate... even from beyond the grave


----------



## Bobbyloujo (Oct 21, 2011)

OSX is Unix based. Unix is like an outdated version of Linux.


----------



## yusuo (Oct 21, 2011)

You know whats really disturbing, Apple has more cash (as in physical money) than the US government.

I know Microsoft have a big wallet but atleast they are trying to do something good with theirs, with bill gates putting half of microsofts profits into the bill and melinda gates foundation.

Apple could do alot of good with their 40 billion, for one they could invest it in a charity maybe not all but atleast half of the pure profit. Secondly they could lower their prices therefore building a bigger market for themselves drawing more people away from android, which would help in eliminating the android competition. But no the greed of charging $600 dollars for a piece of equipment that cant be worth more in materials than $300 will no doubt build up there profit line.

Ah well ya know what they say the rich get richer while the poor get poorer.

And yup Mac is just a spinoff of Linux, built off the same base and everything, unlike Linus Torvalds, Steve Jobs decided he wanted to charge for something that is still being developed and released for free even now


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Oct 21, 2011)

Bobbyloujo said:


> I would've liked to destroy Mac OS 1 because it's *a total rip off of Xerox's operating system*. But whatever Steve, you're so innovative.


The comment of their system being copied I found somewhat amusing considering Xerox's trade in photocopiers.


----------



## Bobbyloujo (Oct 21, 2011)

Haha, punny x)


----------



## Tanas (Oct 21, 2011)

Forget it


----------



## amptor (Oct 21, 2011)

terminal_illness said:


> raulpica said:
> 
> 
> > WELL SAID! DESTROY THE INFIDELS!
> ...



lol well I'm glad I don't have to rely on apple for all my fun online but it will be interesting if android did actually become the next big thing. I probably wouldn't buy one though.



Dimensional said:


> yusuo said:
> 
> 
> > So basically he wanted to destroy the competition, surely this is illegal and is called monopolizing the market, Apple has a solid product that has a bigger user base then android, in most peoples opinions hes already dominated the market, whats wrong with letting someone else have a bit of the pie
> ...



Yeah and also what is interesting is that Jobs was totally anti-corporation and corporate greed when they founded Apple. I guess his vision changed dramatically since then. As far as people saying he was greedy with money, who am I to say. I think he had less money than Gates and Gates decided to become a philanthropist but Jobs might have as well. I haven't seen any news article specifically stating that Jobs definitely did not but I mean realistically it is up to them and plus would anyone on this whole forum see any of the money? well, no.




ProtoKun7 said:


> BortzANATOR said:
> 
> 
> > Source takes me to a 404.
> ...



One would only hope. I am fascinated when I see people with touch screen phones that are not iphones. Apple's stuff has cool apps but I don't need one. I just look to see what people have and keep my cash where it belongs aka in the bank. People splurge money on all kinds of tech stuff that they don't even need and I'm happy without all that crap.



iFish said:


> Valwin said:
> 
> 
> > good thing he dead what evil guy hopefully apple wont suck now
> ...



yeah seriously death isn't good to joke about. I wasn't a huge fan of Steve Jobs but if he was still alive I would be as indifferent about it as I am right now anyway. I don't like his business tactics, he needed a shrink and a life therapist as well because of that skipping out on surgery because it would violate the body. The body is going to turn into earth eventually that is a greater violation than the living under a scalpal.

It will be interesting how Apple turns out but their computers are still going to have this girly too pretty / "I am a yuppie scum" look to them which was entirely against Jobs ethic from the start. What an odd man.


Bobbyloujo said:


> OSX is Unix based. Unix is like an outdated version of Linux.



It isn't really on top of AT&T's operating system which is the original Unix. OS X is Darwin made by Apple with a GUI on top which the whole package they call OS X. Outdated? I doubt it. But Linux likely is more flexible. OS X is package based and so are some distributions of Linux but not all.


----------



## Wizerzak (Oct 21, 2011)

Thanks for fixing the link,  had no idea how to do it.....


----------



## BORTZ (Oct 22, 2011)

*reads source material*
sounds pretty uninformed to me.


----------



## awssk8er (Oct 22, 2011)

Apple is selfish and puts too many restrictions on their overpriced crap.

Google just made an operating system that was pretty much better in every way.

It's called competition. Not a stolen product...


----------



## Bladexdsl (Oct 22, 2011)

well his dead now and it didn't happen AW SHIT!


----------



## jonesman99 (Oct 22, 2011)

I mean, he already took out my 120gb Zune from the grave... WHAT ELSE DO YOU WANT?????!!!!!!

Now, he's gunning for my only mobile phone...

Now if he made iDevices (other than the classic iPod) with over 64gb of HDD space, then they will get more money from me, until then, I'll get a job there and take money from them... HA!


----------



## sputnix (Oct 22, 2011)

what a rectangular phone with a glass touch screen, an app MARKET, OPEN SOURCE, SMART PHONE... THEY STOLE MY IDEA I'M A GONNA SUE THOSE SONS OF BI- derp cancer dead.

I predict I'm going to get flamed for saying that


----------



## CarbonX13 (Oct 22, 2011)

He wouldn't have said that if Android didn't become more popular than iOS after the release of Froyo. It's called competition, and in the consumer market of today, features that are "yours" won't stay so for over a year, let alone forever. As an example, seeing how iOS 5's "Notification Center" is a blatant copy of Android's notification system, I don't see how he can justify his point of Android stealing from iOS either.


----------



## FireGrey (Oct 22, 2011)

I just somehow get the feeling that this is to get apple and android fans to fight.
1. Very hypocritical
2. Shows how scared of Android they are
3. He just dies so people will be saying bad stuff about him saying it's good he's dead, making apple fans mad.
4. They said they sewed companies using android for their phones, it makes Apple look worse to haters.

This might be a genius plot to give apple more attention! Maybe Steve Jobs isn't dead at all, dun dun dunnnnnn


----------



## Forstride (Oct 22, 2011)

It's funny how everyone mourns his death, and considers him to be one of the world's most innovative people and whatnot, and then one thing he said is brought up, and now everyone is all "FUCK YOU STEVE JOBS!"

Not saying what he said was in good taste, if that even WAS what he said (Word for word.  It can sound a lot different depending on the wording), but you're being a hypocrite just like he was if you're going to do that.


----------



## chris888222 (Oct 22, 2011)

According to Yahoo news page:



> Isaacson wrote that Jobs was livid in January 2010 when HTC introduced an Android phone that boasted many of the popular features of the iPhone. Apple sued, and Jobs told Isaacson in an expletive-laced rant that Google's actions amounted to "grand theft."



He said this a year ago.


----------



## KingAsix (Oct 22, 2011)

All I got to say to that dying wish is good luck cause all dreams don't come true.

Being both a previous iphone user and a current Android user, I can safely say that android is better down to every detail. Even my basic boost mobile unrooted android phone (Samsung Prevail) is better than my old jailbroken iphone 3G. If it doesn't make it better on the spot, android doesn't have the limitations that Apples place on the iphone....and due to the android being open source and on so many different type of phones, I can have the basic phone I got or the a hell expensive one or one with a keyboard. Android gives people choices and I don't know about you, but I like to choose.

Hell the same thing I said about the phones can be said about the tablets.


----------



## DeadLocked (Oct 22, 2011)

FireGrey said:


> I just somehow get the feeling that this is to get apple and android fans to fight.
> 1. Very hypocritical
> 2. Shows how scared of Android they are
> 3. He just dies so people will be saying bad stuff about him saying it's good he's dead, making apple fans mad.
> ...



Not every news event is a plot from a movie.


----------



## denieru7 (Oct 22, 2011)

sputnix said:


> what a rectangular phone with a glass touch screen, an app MARKET, OPEN SOURCE, SMART PHONE... THEY STOLE MY IDEA I'M A GONNA SUE THOSE SONS OF BI- derp cancer dead.
> 
> I predict I'm going to get flamed for saying that



Contrary to what you think, I actually agree with you. Especially with all the patent disputes they have going on with Samsung (and other companies), it makes one wonder whether Apple really thinks they own rectangles and black. As for those court cases, none of the design claims made by Apple stood any ground with the judges, but it was rather a small dispute regarding the way the Gallery app "bounces" that won the case. Sadly, the Gallery app is not exclusive to the Galaxy line but rather comes straight from the Android OS.

The thing that makes me hate Apple the most is the fact that no matter what they'll release, people will buy it simply because it's Apple and thus "fashionable" and "techy" and "hip". After the longest time between iPhones ever, the iPhone 4S simply added a new processor, new camera and Siri - "improvements" still months behind leading Android-based smartphones like the Galaxy SII. But who cares? They still get a record number of preorders and they still sell like hotcakes. They could have sold all those updates separately -- iPhone4S1 with A5 processor, iPhone4S2 with added new camera, iPhone 4S3 with added dual antennas, iPhone 4S4 with added Siri -- and the "hip" crowd would buy every single revision nonetheless. A sad fact that I feel is epitomised by that sad kid who camped for days outside the Sydney Apple store waiting to pay $999 for an iPhone 4S, which he claimed was "better value" than the Samsung store literally down the road selling 10 Galaxy SII's a day for $2. Apple has an almost cult-ish following that is blinded by their image for being "technologically advanced", lacking a rational sense of judgement.

I think it's just sad that average people simply associate tablets as "iPads", phones as "iPhones" and mp3 players as "iPods" simply because of the image that Apple has created. The only thing Apple can do is make shit look good.

TL;DR: Fucking Jobs.


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Oct 22, 2011)

sputnix said:


> what a rectangular phone with a glass touch screen, an app MARKET, OPEN SOURCE, SMART PHONE... THEY STOLE MY IDEA I'M A GONNA SUE THOSE SONS OF BI- derp cancer dead.
> 
> I predict I'm going to get flamed for saying that


There's no way Apple would make iOS open source. 



denieru7 said:


> As for those court cases, none of the design claims made by Apple stood any ground with the judges, but it was rather a small dispute regarding the way the Gallery app "bounces" that won the case. Sadly, the Gallery app is not exclusive to the Galaxy line but rather comes straight from the Android OS.


I found that ridiculous when I heard about it. I still do, to be honest.



denieru7 said:


> A sad fact that I feel is epitomised by that sad kid who camped for days outside the Sydney Apple store waiting to pay $999 for an iPhone 4S, which he claimed was "better value" than the Samsung store literally down the road selling 10 Galaxy SII's a day for $2. Apple has an almost cult-ish following that is blinded by their image for being "technologically advanced", lacking a rational sense of judgement.


Oh, wow, I never heard about that (the kid; I heard about the S IIs, and I'd've loved to make use of that if I were there ).

That kid's an idiot.

(and not iFish)


----------



## denieru7 (Oct 23, 2011)

ProtoKun7 said:


> denieru7 said:
> 
> 
> > A sad fact that I feel is epitomised by that sad kid who camped for days outside the Sydney Apple store waiting to pay $999 for an iPhone 4S, which he claimed was "better value" than the Samsung store literally down the road selling 10 Galaxy SII's a day for $2. Apple has an almost cult-ish following that is blinded by their image for being "technologically advanced", lacking a rational sense of judgement.
> ...


Yeah, I would have much liked to get one too, but they only sold it to the first 10 people every day for 5 days, and by the time I found out there were already like 40 people lined up  



> (and not iFish)


----------



## Nimbus (Oct 23, 2011)

Well, I'll stand by this statement.

Had Jobs been a normal, everyday guy, and not let it all get to his head, I might have had some respect for him.

Now that I have read this, I'm teetering on throwing all that respect off of a massive cliff. The words that strike me as best describing him are, Egotistical, Arrogant, Unoriginal, and Power Hungry. The Tech world does not need any of these characteristics, and I stand by that.

*Looks at Hand, and realizes there's not anything there*

Oh wait a minute, I'm actually implying I had any respect to begin with!


----------



## _Chaz_ (Oct 23, 2011)

I guess we know who won that battle, am I right?


----------



## Bladexdsl (Oct 23, 2011)

google is KILLING apple and there's the proof the CEO is dead!


----------



## Foxi4 (Oct 23, 2011)

It's easy to demonize Jobs, but let's make one thing clear - he was one of the important motors of the industry.

He stole Xerox's GUI - that is correct. Xerox wasn't going to release it though, so if he wouldn't do that, we'd never see windows as we are now. He did not invent the mouse. He was the first one to find a use for the device though, and nowadays pointers and cursors are present on nearly every device. You could say the same thing about many things he "stole".

I agree, he was an incredible hypocrite, but at the same time, the only serious competitor of Gates. He allowed the computing market to thrive by providing competition to Windows, competition that was not just a few crazy geeks praising a penguin and re-compiling their kernels in an infinite loop - competition of an actual, working and stable OS that required little maintenance.

If not people like Jobs, we'd be still using command lines in our daily lives, and despite all his "deadly sins", we must respect him.

Obviously I'm the last person to praise Apple products - who knows me is aware of that simple fact. I must tip my imaginary hat for Jobs though, even if only for the fact that he pushed Microsoft to the heights it reaches now.


----------



## CCNaru (Oct 23, 2011)

Jobs vowed to 'destroy' Cancer without going through surgery


----------



## klim28 (Oct 23, 2011)

Nano is the only Apple i have. And not interested in iPhones/Pads. I pretty happy with my Android tab 

And I think "Destroy" is too much for a statement. Well goodluck "destroying" Android in heaven i guess???


----------



## Bladexdsl (Oct 23, 2011)

Foxi4 said:


> Xerox wasn't going to release it though, so if he wouldn't do that, we'd never see windows as we are now.


don't you mean gates made windows?


----------



## bazamuffin (Oct 23, 2011)

Another reason why the guy was a complete twat.  Droid forever


----------



## ZAFDeltaForce (Oct 23, 2011)

Wow, all that animosity can't be very healthy

Oh wait a minute


----------



## chris888222 (Oct 23, 2011)

ZAFDeltaForce said:


> Wow, all that animosity can't be very healthy
> 
> Oh wait a minute


Seeing that iPhones are ubiquitous in our country, I bet no one really cares.

And hell. iPhone 4S 16GB for $505 on data plan is more expensive than the 4 16GB at launch.


----------



## AlanJohn (Oct 23, 2011)

Well thats not very nice.


----------



## Wizerzak (Oct 23, 2011)

denieru7 said:


> sputnix said:
> 
> 
> > what a rectangular phone with a glass touch screen, an app MARKET, OPEN SOURCE, SMART PHONE... THEY STOLE MY IDEA I'M A GONNA SUE THOSE SONS OF BI- derp cancer dead.
> ...



That, my friend, is a brilliant post. I couldn't have said it better myself. Mind if I quote that in every single Apple debate I find myself in? 

Does anyone think Apple as a company will continue to sue others now that Jobs has gone?


----------



## Bladexdsl (Oct 23, 2011)

Wizerzak said:


> Does anyone think Apple as a company will continue to sue others now that Jobs has gone?


hopefully they'll wake up and won't now that the evil mastermind is gone


----------



## denieru7 (Oct 23, 2011)

Wizerzak said:


> That, my friend, is a brilliant post. I couldn't have said it better myself. Mind if I quote that in every single Apple debate I find myself in?
> 
> Does anyone think Apple as a company will continue to sue others now that Jobs has gone?



Sure  Glad you like it.


----------



## Bobbyloujo (Oct 23, 2011)

denieru7 said:


> TL;DR: Fucking Jobs.


Prostitution?

hahaha see wat I did thar?

Anyway. I like this forum. People have common sense. It's much different from the DSGM forums where there are tons of Apple fanbois.


----------



## Foxi4 (Oct 26, 2011)

Bladexdsl said:


> Foxi4 said:
> 
> 
> > Xerox wasn't going to release it though, so if he wouldn't do that, we'd never see windows as we are now.
> ...



No. Microsoft (not just Gates) made Windows with a capital "W". Windows with a small "w" simply reffer to a window-based GUI, which is present in Linux, Windows and Mac distributions, among other systems.


----------



## nando (Oct 26, 2011)

i'm sorry but aside from the android dispute, samsung does blatantly copy apple

i found this particularly hilarious

"At one point in the hearing the judge held both Samsung and Apple products up on the air and challenged the defence to whether they could identify which device was which.
Samsung attorney Ms Sullivan, who was roughly 10 feet away, responded: "Not at this distance your honour."


----------



## Bobbyloujo (Oct 26, 2011)

nando said:


> i'm sorry but aside from the android dispute, samsung does blatantly copy apple
> 
> i found this particularly hilarious
> 
> ...



Way to be different and defend Apple -.-


----------



## Foxi4 (Oct 26, 2011)

...excuse me? SAMSUNG steals intellectual property? How is a plastic, rectangular slab of plastic with a screen even intellectual property? Would you like to trace this so-called "patent" back to its roots?

[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JQ8pQVDyaLo[/youtube]

1968, "2001: A Space Odyssey" by Stanley Kubrick. I see an iPad on the table.



> Apple’s original suit accuses Samsung of infringing on seven technical patents related to user interaction, specifically pinching, zooming, scrolling, and selecting. Apple also says Samsung violates three design patents, including one covering the flat black face of the iPhone and iPad. ~digitaltrends.com



Pinching is something pretty damn obvious, mainly because it's the only possible interaction of two fingers on a capacitive screen when you think about it. Scrolling is sort of obvious and self-explainatory, Apple could sue *any* smartphone-producing company for using the most obvious system of "up is up and down is down" while selecting... is exactly the same, just sideways.

As far as the flat black face is concerned... really? I've seen smartphones pre-dating the iPhone by YEARS that had black faces and nobody had any issues with those. NOT an Apple idea.

All in all, Apple is literally blackmailing Samsung into lowering their Flash memory prices. Samsung is one of the largest Flash chip producers in the world and Apple products have ONLY internal memory (with the exception of Macbooks and Mac's) so cheap and reliable Flash chips are ESSENTIAL for them. Not only that, Samsung used to produce their A4 processors. Do the maths.


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Oct 26, 2011)

nando said:


> i'm sorry but aside from the android dispute, samsung does blatantly copy apple
> 
> i found this particularly hilarious
> 
> ...


With the logos covered, could you tell the difference between these two televisions?









I bet you couldn't. It's the same thing with the Samsung tablet and the iPad.


----------



## Foxi4 (Oct 26, 2011)

That's mainly because they're TV's - there's only so much you can do with a black rectangle. Rule applies to tablets.


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Oct 26, 2011)

Foxi4 said:


> That's mainly because they're TV's - there's only so much you can do with a black rectangle. Rule applies to tablets.


That was precisely my point. :X


----------



## Canonbeat234 (Oct 26, 2011)

No wait, this guy who has brought innovation from his devices wants to 'destroy' a company that embraces innovation?


----------



## HaniKazmi (Oct 26, 2011)

While I don't usually side with apple, in this case:


Spoiler


----------



## _Chaz_ (Oct 26, 2011)

While I don't tend to side with Apple, this is no exception.


----------



## nando (Oct 26, 2011)

Foxi4 said:


> That's mainly because they're TV's - there's only so much you can do with a black rectangle. Rule applies to tablets.




there is actually a lot you can do with a rectangle.


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Oct 26, 2011)

nando said:


> Foxi4 said:
> 
> 
> > That's mainly because they're TV's - there's only so much you can do with a black rectangle. Rule applies to tablets.
> ...


Yeah like rotate it horizontally and vertically and, uh horizontally.


----------



## nando (Oct 26, 2011)

soulx said:


> nando said:
> 
> 
> > Foxi4 said:
> ...



and that's why you aren't a designer.


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Oct 26, 2011)

nando said:


> soulx said:
> 
> 
> > nando said:
> ...


Oh yeah, I forgot about positioning it diagonally. Can't forget that.


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Oct 27, 2011)

soulx said:


> nando said:
> 
> 
> > i'm sorry but aside from the android dispute, samsung does blatantly copy apple
> ...


Except, having far better eyes than that attorney, I would easily be able to distinguish between a Tab and an iPad from 3 times the distance.


----------



## Foxi4 (Oct 27, 2011)

soulx said:


> Foxi4 said:
> 
> 
> > That's mainly because they're TV's - there's only so much you can do with a black rectangle. Rule applies to tablets.
> ...



I was agreeing with you, not scolding you. Sorry if it sounded the wrong way around.


----------

